# Go Markets Alternatives



## MartinB (16 April 2013)

Hi Guys,

After 2 days in a row of server outages during London / NY sessions I am looking for a good alternative with tight EURUSD and GBPUSD spreads. Any suggestions?

Martin


----------



## cogs (18 April 2013)

As far as low spreads go FXOpen have the lowest if you want mt4. Quite often they are zero. I opened a long on GBPUSD tonight and even got -3 pips, as soon as my positioned was opened I was in profit. However their fees aren't the lowest and their payment gateway system is long winded and quite poor.

Pepperstone have to be the most consistant with low spreads but have server side minimums set, as well as stop order distance of 20 pips.

Axi, Go, Vantage, City Index, just to name a few are gouging cowboys.

I'd say Pepper.


----------



## weasel (25 April 2013)

cogs said:


> As far as low spreads go FXOpen have the lowest if you want mt4. Quite often they are zero. I opened a long on GBPUSD tonight and even got -3 pips, as soon as my positioned was opened I was in profit. However their fees aren't the lowest and their payment gateway system is long winded and quite poor.
> 
> Pepperstone have to be the most consistant with low spreads but have server side minimums set, as well as stop order distance of 20 pips.
> 
> ...




I agree. Pepperstone has been a pleasure to trade with.


----------



## sinner (25 April 2013)

I am running a basket of FX strategies now completely out of Pepperstone, previously I also had account with Dukascopy, no longer necessary IMHO.


----------

